# can I use a press type iron to apply heat transfer t-shirt vinyl? What settings?



## zyoj (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi, I am new to this forum. I am thinking of starting a t-shirt home business. I have got a cutter and a normal press iron (those flat iron beds for ironing pants etc). Have anyone tried to use that before? I don't want to jump in and buy a t-shirt press iron straight away. 
There are 4 temperature settings on the iron. Some Questions:
1. Setting 3 for Cotton and setting 4 for linen. 
Should I choose setting 4 instead of 3? 
2. Does anyone know how long I should press on the vinyl?
3. Do I need to put "barrier" in between the t-shirt and the iron board?

Can anyone help pls? 

Cheers,
Jo


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat pressing Vinyls on cotton t-shirts*

Hi Jo,
Welcome to the t-shirt forum.
I have never heard of anyone using an Iron to press vinyl. It would take a considerable amount of pressure and the right temp to get it to adhere properly. I have heard of people using an iron with transfer paper with varying degree's of success. If you decide to try it, you should not need anything between the iron and vinyl, the mylar backer will keep it from sticking to the hot iron. The ironing board should have some kind of soft cover on it???
I think it is mostly going to be trial and error for the iron temp setting. Most vinyls need about 300 degree's with a firm pressure for 20-30 seconds.
Good Luck!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Heat pressing Vinyls on cotton t-shirts*



> I have got a cutter and a normal press iron (those flat iron beds for ironing pants etc). Have anyone tried to use that before? I don't want to jump in and buy a t-shirt press iron straight away.


I don't think that an iron will give enough pressure (consistent and downforce) to apply t-shirt vinyl.

There are some inexpensive heat presses out there, like the Transpro machine from Pro World or the ones from Sunie that would be great for just starting out.

Without a heat press, you won't get the same results and I don't think the end product wouldn't be resale worthy.



> 2. Does anyone know how long I should press on the vinyl?


It varies from t-shirt vinyl brand to brand. You would need to contact the seller of the vinyl to get the correct application instructions (although I don't know how those instructions would translate with an iron)


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Rodney and JV are dead on I think...an Iron cannot give consistent pressure over the entire image for the prescribed time. I think the likelihood of a shift of the vinyl is pretty high and I suspect the durability would be adverse effected...So..save a couple nickels and get one of the presses that Rodney mentioned...and don't be lured into an eBay 'bargain' presses


----------



## Steph (Jan 26, 2008)

I can't see how the iron would have enough pressure, or give you an accurate temperature reading (sometimes even a difference of 10 degrees is needed depending on garment/transfer type). 

I would definitely recommend investing in a used or inexpensive press to get started. I bought a "bargain" press off Ebay and am so glad I did. It was a Sunie press (they have a store there, and you can search these forums for other reviews) and cost me I think $300. It has lasted me a few years and several hundred presses  That being said, if you had the money to invest in a more advanced press, it is worth it, but for getting started with low volume sales it can't be beat 

Good luck!


----------



## zyoj (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: Heat pressing Vinyls on cotton t-shirts*

I have one similar to this New Singer Magic Steam Press Iron CSP-1 -Compact Design - eBay Ironing Presses, Laundry, Ironing, Cleaning, Housekeeping, Home. (end time 12-Feb-10 19:22:48 AEDST). I just tried to heat press with that for about 25 seconds and it came out good. Well i guess I have to let my kids wear it to give it a good test with the washing etc!

Anything to look out for if I really want to buy a heat press?


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat pressing Vinyls on cotton t-shirts*



zyoj said:


> I have one similar to this New Singer Magic Steam Press Iron CSP-1 -Compact Design - eBay Ironing Presses, Laundry, Ironing, Cleaning, Housekeeping, Home. (end time 12-Feb-10 19:22:48 AEDST). I just tried to heat press with that for about 25 seconds and it came out good. Well i guess I have to let my kids wear it to give it a good test with the washing etc!
> 
> 
> Anything to look out for if I really want to buy a heat press?


Thats pretty cool!
Looks like you can do t-shirt transfers and press your trousers at the same time!
But seriously, If your using it just for your family and your having fun, thats great.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I made an assumption that you were using a regular pressing iron...not the kind you pictured...so just don't use the steam...and hopefully you can adjust the pressure to the garment and at least 330 F in temp...might work okay


----------



## Steph (Jan 26, 2008)

Let us know how it turns out, looks like a pretty interesting device! (and yeah, definitely no steam!)


----------



## zyoj (Feb 3, 2010)

Before, I did try to use a normal press iron before and I destroyed 2 t-shirts.








Manage to take a pic of the t-shirt i tested just now. I am using sparkle flex vinyl here. Will be trying on normal t-shirt vinyls later! =)



charles95405 said:


> I made an assumption that you were using a regular pressing iron...not the kind you pictured...so just don't use the steam...and hopefully you can adjust the pressure to the garment and at least 330 F in temp...might work okay


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

zyoj said:


> Before, I did try to use a normal press iron before and I destroyed 2 t-shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The picture of Flickr didn't show up. Can you try uploading it here.


----------



## Steph (Jan 26, 2008)

Looks good, I love the sparkly vinyl!


----------



## tysonK (Nov 22, 2016)

I ordered a press which I thought would be here by the holidays. It isn't. The seller unregistered from ebay and the item went to the wrong state.
As the holiday draws near; and I want to make gifts... I'm drawing at straws. I'm also on a budget or it wouldn't be that big a deal.

So does the singer press look like a good deal for using for transfers and or cut vinyl on fabric at 120.00 used?

I've already got teflon sheets.

Do you think it could work? I don't have time to wait on shipping.


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

My gut reaction is that it will not work as you expect. It is a steamer press, something that you don't want when pressing transfers and possible dye sub. The other two main issues that I think you will have is the lack of ability to have enough pressure for stocks that require high pressure. The other is temperature control. I didn't see anything that shows it has a digital readout. I guess you could always measure with a heat gun, but...

Maybe someone here has some experience, but I would have my reservations about it. But $120 isn't exactly a huge amount of money. I guess you could always try it (and report back to us!)

Good Luck.


----------

